# Como puedo visualizar de el 10 al 15 binario con una sola 7447 en un display doble?



## CHECHO 123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nesesito alguien q sepa Como puedo visualizar de el 10 al 15 binario con una sola 7447 en un display doble?

gracias al q me pueda ayudar


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

CHECHO 123 dijo:


> Nesesito alguien q sepa Como puedo visualizar de el 10 al 15 binario con una sola 7447 en un display doble?
> 
> gracias al q me pueda ayudar




yo tambien quisera saberlo =/ y si se puede hacer con un matricial "/


----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Es sencillo; no se puede.
Para eso hay otros decodificadores que si que sacan A,B,C,D,E y F

Edito, no se puede doblemente.
Para hacer lo que queréis necesitáis un conversor binario a bcd y después dos conversores bcd a 7 segmentos


----------



## CHECHO 123 (Nov 5, 2010)

me podrias ayudar con el plano gracias o diagrama


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 5, 2010)

sera una tarea del colegio?


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Es sencillo; no se puede.
> Para eso hay otros decodificadores que si que sacan A,B,C,D,E y F
> 
> Edito, no se puede doblemente.
> Para hacer lo que queréis necesitáis un conversor binario a bcd y después dos conversores bcd a 7 segmentos



si pudieras contarnos que decodificadores son esos de letras.. "/


----------



## CHECHO 123 (Nov 5, 2010)

no se q si se puede y no se si me allan entendido bn pero bueno gracias la idea era q contara 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 y lo he visto con un solo 7447 y un display 7 segmentos doble 

gracias d todas maneras

bueno a mas bn en dos displays pero al igual solo con un 7447

pues obvio algo mas pero quisiera saber q es


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 5, 2010)

con una habilitacion por transistores de los displays, pero tendrias que saber en que momento activar uno y en que momento activar el otro hay un integrado CA3162 y CA3161 pero es de 3 displays...saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Multiplexando puedes encender los displays que quieras pero entonces ya no es el 7447 "solo", llevará uno que pase de binario a 2 dígitos BCD , osea 8 líneas (o al menos 4+1) y después toda la lógica del multiplexado.


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Multiplexando puedes encender los displays que quieras pero entonces ya no es el 7447 "solo", llevará uno que pase de binario a 2 dígitos BCD , osea 8 líneas (o al menos 4+1) y después toda la lógica del multiplexado.



podrias mostrar algun ejemplo en un circuito? "/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola CHECHO 123

Tal vez este es el circuito que buscas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola CHECHO 123
> 
> Tal vez este es el circuito que buscas.
> 
> ...



no existe otra forma de generar 2 cifras?


----------



## CHECHO 123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Gracias MrCarlos lo voy a simular y implementar tenia algo parecido pero me faltaba unos detalles muchas gracias

Muchas gracias MrCarlos fue de gran ayuda la verdad tenia algo parecido pero me faltaban pequeños detalles muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola faintZed

También por aca ?.

A qué te refieres de que si existe otra forma de generar 2 cifras ?.

Aquel circuito está bueno para hacer lo que pretende CHECHO 123.

O cual es tu idea ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

esque quisiera saber como mostrar 2 cifras si es que mi registro 74194 no funciona si habria otra manera =/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Para qué 2 Cifras ?. 
en la simulacion puedes conectar un Display HEXagecimal. en el se ve de 0 a 9 y las letras A, B, C, D, E y F.

No se si existan en el mercado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

esque quiero mostrar las cifras en displays de 7 segmentos.. =/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola faintZed

pues entonces has un decodificador para cuando tus datos sean mayores de 9 se puedan ver en 2 Display's.

O utiliza el circuito que está en el otro Tema donde nos encontramos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> pues entonces has un decodificador para cuando tus datos sean mayores de 9 se puedan ver en 2 Display's.
> 
> ...



bueno pero para cuando sea mayor de nueve puede ser pero no tengo mucha idea de como hacer uno de letras si me podria dar algun ejemplo =/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Pero qué letras quieres mostrar en un Display de 7 Segmentos ?.
Son pocas las que pudieran mostrar en él.

Mas bien con un Display alfanumérico y un circuito integrado para ese fin. Bueno esto si pretendes poder mostrar todos las letras del alfabeto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Pero qué letras quieres mostrar en un Display de 7 Segmentos ?.
> Son pocas las que pudieran mostrar en él.
> ...



no pues es que tiene que ser con 7 segmentos asi me lo han pedido y las letras podrian ser FIEUAC


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Pues habría que hacer un decodificador.
por ejemplo:

Con... Que muestre.
0000   F
0001   I
0010   E
0011   U
0100   A
0101   C

O cómo sería?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 6, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Pues habría que hacer un decodificador.
> por ejemplo:
> ...





bueno el orden esta bien pero la pregunta es como tener 2 cifras en el display de 7 segmentos con 7447 =/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Mostrar 2 cifras en un Display de 7 segmentos con el decodificador 7447 creo es imposible.
sin embargo mostrar en 2 Display's de 7 segmentos 2 cifras con el decodificador 7447 si podría ser.
inclusive creo que te serviría el circuito que está en el mensaje #11 de este mismo tema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 6, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Mostrar 2 cifras en un Display de 7 segmentos con el decodificador 7447 creo es imposible.
> sin embargo mostrar en 2 Display's de 7 segmentos 2 cifras con el decodificador 7447 si podría ser.
> ...



pero podrias explicar como con un ejemplo?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Pues como viene en el mensaje #11 de este mismo tema. claro habría que modificarlo para que cumpla con tus espectativas.

Mañana lo veremos, aqui ya es casi la 1 de la mañana.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 6, 2010)

aca te mando las AND y OR con diodos


----------



## faintZed (Nov 6, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> aca te mando las AND y OR con diodos



bueno eso que tiene que ver con el tema? Dx


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 6, 2010)

Al buen entendedor pocas palabras, usandolas se puede hacer, la idea es no hacerle la tarea, es ayudarle para que la haga, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## faintZed (Nov 6, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Al buen entendedor pocas palabras, usandolas se puede hacer, la idea es no hacerle la tarea, es ayudarle para que la haga, chauuuuuuuuu



entiendo eso pero no se que tiene que ver con lo que pidio el que creo el tema =/


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 6, 2010)

Lo que el pide se puede hacer, se usan compuertas para ello, pero no se justifica usar un IC con 4 AND cuando solo necesitas 1, o lo mismo para la OR, solo es para eso, cuando yo estudie nos planteaban asi los problemas y debiamos solucionarlos usando lo necesario y cumpliendo con sencilles, no se si me explico, hacerse se puede.............ahora a pensar! (el que necesita la tarea) , chauuuuuuuuu



			
				fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Lo que el pide se puede hacer, se usan compuertas para ello, pero no se justifica usar un IC con 4 AND cuando solo necesitas 1, o lo mismo para la OR, solo es para eso, cuando yo estudie nos planteaban asi los problemas y debiamos solucionarlos usando lo necesario y cumpliendo con sencilles, no se si me explico, hacerse se puede.............ahora a pensar! (el que necesita la tarea) , chauuuuuuuuu




Aun mas sencillo , si las entradas estaran si y solo si desde 10 hasta 15 en binario Nunca estaran desde cualquier otro numero entre 0 y 10, se puede hacer muchisimo mas sencillo, deberias aclarar eso, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Nos quedamos en que quieres mostrar en 2 Display’s 2 cifras y además unos caracteres.

Para lograr lo que, mas o menos, se te entiende hay que dar más datos.

Imagínate que el circuito es una caja negra con entradas y salidas, es necesario saber que le vas a meter y que deseas obtener en la salida

Pero no solamente decir: Meter binario y sacar 2 cifras en Display’s de 7 segmentos.
Pues de esa frase surgirían varias preguntas.
Qué código binario: natural, BCD Gray ?
De cuantos BIT’s a la entrada ?
Qué cifras o letras deben aparecer en los Display’s ?
Si va a aparecer una sola figura para qué 2 Display’s ?
Con qué combinación de entrada debe aparecer determinada figura en los Display’s ?.
ETC.

Si no es secreto y pudieras decir para qué es ese circuito también serviría saber para facilitar la ayuda que pudiéramos darte.

Así que di: Qué le vas a meter a la caja negra y qué deseas obtener en sus salidas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 6, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Nos quedamos en que quieres mostrar en 2 Display’s 2 cifras y además unos caracteres.
> 
> ...




Entradas en Binario Natural de 4 bits = 0000,0001,...,1111
-4 Salidas dependiendo de lo que presione en el matricial que me da las 16 combinaciones

-2 displays xque quisiera presionar un dato despues de otro y que se visualicen ambos en 2 display x eso quize usar el registro 74194 pero no lo se manejar totalmente y no funciona =/

-Usaria del 0000 al 1000 para los numeros, 1001 y 1010 para numeros y letras ..y las otras 1011 al 1111 para letras haciendo mi propio deco que ya esta hecho solo quiero ordenar todo esto :/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola faintZed

A Ver si entendí: 
-según la tecla que presiones en el teclado saldrá su código binario.
-Los códigos en binario corresponden a las teclas desde el 0 hasta la F, son 16 combinaciones posibles de salida del
Teclado. La palabra es de 4 BIT’s.
-Tendrá 2 Display’s para cuando se presionen 2 teclas aparezcan una en un Display y la segunda en el otro.
-Del 0000(0) al 1000(8) para los números, 1001(9) y 1010(10) para números y letras.
-Las otras: 1011(11) al 1111(15) para letras con un decodificador que ya lo tienes hecho.

Bien, vámonos a donde tienes el circuito con el teclado:
Nos vemos aquí:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-matricial-mostras-letras-numeros-46078/#post391326 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 7, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> -Los códigos en binario corresponden a las teclas desde el 0 hasta la F, son 16



No confundir BINARIO y HEXADECIMAL, binario los numeros serian desde 0 hasta 15 y el Hexa serian desde 0 Hssta F, desde ahi tenemos problemas si quien pide ayuda no sabe que es lo que quiere estamos perdidosssssssssssss


----------

